# Christmas in August!



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So, in a thread a while back I "hinted" that Advance Tools let me try out one of their offset knives....after dinner tonight my wife told me there was a package on the front porch (she was wondering why I'm getting so many packages all of a sudden, with my butt-boards and fancy Italian trowels). I thought the box seemed awfully big for a knife, and imagine my surprise when I opened it up to find a Tornado mixer and a new-fangled curved bottom pan! To those involved...THANK YOU! You totally made my Friday:thumbup: I'm going to put that whip to work on Monday...let's see how it spins up a batch of American Clay! 

The knife is burly, well constructed for sure, and the welds on that pan are nicely done (not to mention the grip on the bottom...that's a nice touch:yes ....there's definitely some quality workmanship going on over there at Advance:thumbsup: I'll be sure to post feedback on the tools in this thread when I put them to use


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Slim, let us know how that offset works. I see there American :thumbsup: made.
Did you get it in blue steel?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey P.A., no, they sent it in stainless. I will definitely let you know what I think. As I looked at it more that evening, I noticed the attachment for the blade is a different design. Instead of being sandwiched between layers (usually aluminum?) it's riveted to a steel frame. It's not a bent blade, it's really flat. I'm not sure how well it would work for skip trowel, but I'm interested in finding out. However, the offset is just right for being able to leave your blade completely flat against the wall without holding your knife funny....Definitely more feedback when it hits the mud:thumbsup:


----------

